# OBC 2022 Spring Swap! Lakewood Co! 4/2/22



## Schwinn1776 (Mar 27, 2022)

OBC 2022 Spring Swap!
It's that time again! Time to do some Wheelin' & Dealin' in Lakewood Colorado!












Be there or be square!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Mar 29, 2022)

Let's do some Wheelin' & Dealin'!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 30, 2022)

Iamaheadedthereforsomedeals


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Apr 2, 2022)

A great turnout today down on 14th and Benton St. Good crowd, good deals and some good laughs. Sorry for the few pics, maybe others can add in.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## schwinnman67 (Apr 3, 2022)

It was a great swap meet. The weather was nice and a good turnout


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Apr 3, 2022)

Man I'm truly bummed we missed it, we were driving a moving truck to Arizona with my van in tow. Finally made it safely.


----------

